# Freebsd 7.1 + adobe flash player 10



## xnl96 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have install firefox3 and I use swfdec-plugin for flash player to watch to video(youtube) but I met same problems because at the most web site I must have use adobe flash player 10. How I can install that? Or same similar programs ?(I tried to upgrade swfdec-plugin but is the last versions installed) Thanks a lot!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 17, 2009)

have you tried google yet? 
LOTS of information out there.


----------



## xnl96 (Apr 17, 2009)

this I tried http://freebsd.langhans.com.pl/af/index.html, but at this comand 
	
	



```
nspluginwrapper -l
```
 he gave me a error "core dump" and after this when I start firefox automate he close , and I must restore the backup of mozilla


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=flas...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1


----------



## ericbsd (Apr 18, 2009)

Try this:
http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71

I post this in past:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1361


----------



## xnl96 (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## xnl96 (Apr 23, 2009)

*ok I have same problems*

everything went very well but yesterday when I use mozila or anather browser , the browser is stuck and I can't do nathing and I must clos the browser and if I check this 
	
	



```
nspluginwrapper -l
```
 he gave me 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
 what I cand do ??What is wrong??He works 2 day and now...I use firefox-2.0.0.20,1 , firefox-3.0.8,1 , opera-9.63.20081215 and the same porblems


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi xnl96,

If you want advice, rather install Flash player 9, I had many problems with version 10.

What say:

```
pkg_version | grep linux
```
And:

```
sysctl -a | grep linux
```

Is the plugin appears in firefox ? (aboutlugins)

Nicolas.


----------



## Kariddi (May 1, 2009)

There is a way/kernelpatch to make the flash player NOT crash after every youtube video I watch?


----------



## xnl96 (May 6, 2009)

*ok sory but i has on a vacantion*


```
home# pkg_version | grep linux
linux-atk                           <
linux-cairo                         <
linux-expat                         <
linux-flashplugin                   =
linux-fontconfig                    <
linux-glib2                         =
linux-gtk2                          <
linux-jpeg                          <
linux-openssl                       =
linux-pango                         <
linux-png                           <
linux-tiff                          <
linux-xorg-libs                     <
linux_base-f8                       =
linux_base-fc                       <
```


```
home# sysctl -a | grep linux
<118> linux
<118> linux
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
compat.linux.oss_version: 198144
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16
compat.linux.osname: Linux
```


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2009)

xnl96 said:
			
		

> ```
> home# pkg_version | grep linux
> linux-atk                           <
> linux-cairo                         <
> ...


You have 2 different linux_base installed. Remove all the linux-* packages. Add to /etc/make.conf:

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f8
```
And rebuild linux_base-f8 and nspluginwrapper. You may also need to reinstall the linux-flashplayer.


----------



## xnl96 (May 7, 2009)

I do what you say but the same trouble and I type 
	
	



```
truss firefox
```
 and the next code contains same problem 
	
	



```
stat("/home/alex/.mozilla/firefox/init.d",0xbfbfe5bc) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/lib/firefox/init.d/S*",0xbfbfe4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/home/alex/.mozilla/firefox/init.d/S*",0xbfbfe4d8) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
fork(0x80,0x0,0x8065c0c,0x0,0x804d983,0x22)	 = 7153 (0x1bf1)
getpgrp(0x804d983,0x22,0x1bf1,0x0,0x2821f080,0x0) = 7149 (0x1bed)
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1)
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /lib/libexpat.so.1)
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1)
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /lib/libexpat.so.1)
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: failed to initialize plugin-side RPC client connection
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NP_Initialize() invoke: Connection was NULL
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1)
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /lib/libexpat.so.1)
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1)
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /lib/libexpat.so.1)
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: failed to initialize plugin-side RPC client connection
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NP_Initialize() invoke: Connection was NULL
```
 I will continue to read abouat this maybe I find the the problem


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 7, 2009)

$ uname -rp
7.2-RELEASE i386

I've installed flashplayer in one go...
After reading the howto at Aragon's site and the comment from Markus. I decided that I should try it without linux_base-f8

I updated ports and then followed the howto with a minor adjustment.


```
Add linux_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf.
Add compat.linux.osrelease=2.4.2 to /etc/sysctl.conf.
Add this line to /etc/fstab:
linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
```
rehash

```
mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
/etc/rc.d/abi start
/etc/rc.d/sysctl start
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9 && make install clean
```
rehash

```
cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean
```
rehash

```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```
rehash

Restart or open Firefox 3 and enter aboutlugins into your address bar. If not then:


```
cd /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins && ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```
rehash


```
$ pkg_version | grep linux
linux-atk                           =
linux-cairo                         =
linux-expat                         =
linux-flashplugin                   =
linux-fontconfig                    =
linux-gtk2                          =
linux-jpeg                          =
linux-openssl                       =
linux-pango                         =
linux-png                           =
linux-tiff                          =
linux-xorg-libs                     =
linux_base-fc                       =
$ sysctl -a | grep linux
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
compat.linux.oss_version: 198144
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.4.2
compat.linux.osname: Linux
$
```

Update:

I've done the same steps on my amd64 machine with the same results!

$ uname -rp
7.2-RELEASE amd64

```
$ pkg_version | grep linux
linux-atk                           =
linux-cairo                         =
linux-expat                         =
linux-flashplugin                   =
linux-fontconfig                    =
linux-gtk2                          =
linux-jpeg                          =
linux-openssl                       =
linux-pango                         =
linux-png                           =
linux-tiff                          =
linux-xorg-libs                     =
linux_base-fc                       =
$ sysctl -a | grep linux
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
compat.linux.oss_version: 198144
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.4.2
compat.linux.osname: Linux
compat.linux32.maxvmem: 0
compat.linux32.maxssiz: 67108864
compat.linux32.maxdsiz: 536870912
$
```

Greetz


----------



## SIFE (Nov 24, 2009)

Salamo Alikom

```
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [/lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version 
GLIBC_2.0 required by /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so not found]
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [/lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version GLIBC_2.0 
required by /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so not found]
```

i get this after runing firefox3.5.5 from command line , i try change it or make symbol link to it ,but this does not make flash palyer work for me .
i am using linuxbase-fc8 .


----------



## SIFE (Dec 2, 2009)

with linux_base-f10 and flash player10 i can get flash ,after that run firefox from command line and see if any missing module ,let say you get: 
	
	



```
libltdl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
go to pbone.net search for it and then download it (you have download the package you are run in emulator in our case is fedora 10) .
`$ wget download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/releases/10/Fedora/i386/os/Packages/libtool-ltdl-1.5.26-4.fc10.i386.rpm`
now exract the rpm content and move it to /compat/linux

```
rpm2cpio libtool-ltdl-1.5.26-4.fc10.i386.rpm | cpio -idv
```
you will find in current directory usr or lib that is depend in the content of package and how the hirachi of lib's .

```
cp -R usr/ /compat/linux/usr/
```
do this as firefox tell you any missing library ,this was work for me and now i get site required flash .
by way any one want flash he can use my browser  .


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 3, 2009)

I never had flashplugin installed (I had gnash) but I will give a try now but before I start I have one question: does flashplugin works just on Firefox or it work also on Opera or Konqueror (gnash does).

Thanks in advance,

Mitja
-------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 4, 2009)

*it work on all the broser for me.*

It work on all the browser for me. But make all my computer run slow. I don't understand that why I use swfdec-plugin.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2009)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> It work on all the browser for me. But make all my computer run slow. I don't understand that why I use swfdec-plugin.



I didn't decided yet... GNASH works for me okay because I don't use flash so much.
Are you running on FreeBSD 7.2?


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 4, 2009)

I run 8.0 RC3 and 8.0 amd64 RC3. I gonna switch to 8 release next week.


----------

